
Optimizing Costs for AWS S3 - jakozaur
https://www.sumologic.com/aws/s3/s3-cost-optimization/
======
daveid
There's also a way to run an S3-compatible file storage server on your own VPS
or hardware, thus avoiding S3 costs altogether. The project's name is Minio
[1]. Finding that out has saved me a lot of money. I've written up a story
about that if anyone's curious [2]

[1]: [https://minio.io/](https://minio.io/) [2]:
[https://www.patreon.com/posts/long-
changelog-7498817](https://www.patreon.com/posts/long-changelog-7498817) (skip
the changelog)

~~~
afandian
I'm interested to hear stories about real-world use of minio, especially
distribution/replication.

------
tw04
For people doing any kind of deployment at scale, there are lots of enterprise
options out there that are often cheaper to host yourself (think 100TB+). For
a startup with a small storage requirement I totally get the appeal of
starting out on AWS though.

------
equalunique
LeoFS is also a self-hosted S3 that's got Erlang support

